# s13 project



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

well about a month ago i posted that i had recently bought a 91 240sx with plans to do a sr20 swap. and now im over joyed to say that the swap was a success (ill post pictures soon). I had the front end conversion done as well. now my question to all you 240 gurus is, are there any reasonably cheap mods i can do to the motor to get some extra horsepower out of her? i already put in a walboro fuel pump and a light weight driveshaft and removed all the air conditioning crap. any and all help would be appreaciated. as always thanks for you time


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

Good place to start is a GReddy Turbo Elbow

But honestly now that sucker is in I'd invest in a good LSD if you already haven't.


----------



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

i appreaciate the tip ill look into it


----------



## dj42000_2000 (Oct 19, 2004)

i'm not too familiar with these, but I will be in a year or so after I put one in my friends 240. all I can say is keep everything in good condition and use a boost controller. maybe look into port matching the head. all the basics- intake and exhaust. let her breathe. watch your gas mileage, if there is ever a dramatic change, start checking sensors, starting with the o2. stuff like that will slowly rob you of power and money...
personally id look into stopping it and controlling it (brakes and suspension) next.

truman

peace


----------



## DelphicReason (Oct 8, 2004)

I would say go for the LSD, and then maybe get some bigger cams (if it's a red top)...


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

dj42000_2000 said:


> i'm not too familiar with these, but I will be in a year or so after I put one in my friends 240. all I can say is keep everything in good condition and use a boost controller. maybe look into port matching the head. all the basics- intake and exhaust. let her breathe. watch your gas mileage, if there is ever a dramatic change, start checking sensors, starting with the o2. stuff like that will slowly rob you of power and money...
> personally id look into stopping it and controlling it (brakes and suspension) next.
> 
> truman
> ...


That's a lot of serious work for his second thing to do on his car. Boost controller? Port Matching?

You have to understand the guy just put in a 200 HP engine on a car that weighs 2700 pounds with little if anything done to handle the power. Just a thought but I'd do LSD...Z32 Brakes...5 lug....bigger wheels/tires...coil overs before I ever even touch the engine again. 

and I'd get a turbo timer before I get a boost controller.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

If your looking for power mods, then I would suggest getting a larger MAF, injectors, new fpr, and then a JWT or Enthalpy (forget his companies name) ecu programmed for those mods. What fuel pump did you end up getting? Also look into a new turbo setup as that will help you get you to the next level if your goal is big power. That's what I'm in it for, and I pitty tha foo who isn't


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

augimatic said:


> You have to understand the guy just put in a 200 HP engine on a car that weighs 2700 pounds with little if anything done to handle the power. Just a thought but I'd do LSD...Z32 Brakes...5 lug....bigger wheels/tires...coil overs before I ever even touch the engine again.


Why should he worry about all that stuff when all he did was put in a STOCK engine? I'm not saying that those aren't great upgrades, they just aren't required or even needed for a STOCK engine.

Timers are good and all, but is 200 dollars really worth 30 seconds of your time? 


I say just get a EBC and up the psi 10, then wait till you can buy larger injectors to do more.


----------



## 240speeddreams (Aug 25, 2004)

well i appreaciate all you fine people's input and ill look into all your suggestions and keep you updated on my little project


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

dah dah dah ok ... bump :loser:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

Drift Machine said:


> Why should he worry about all that stuff when all he did was put in a STOCK engine? I'm not saying that those aren't great upgrades, they just aren't required or even needed for a STOCK engine.
> 
> Timers are good and all, but is 200 dollars really worth 30 seconds of your time?
> 
> ...



damn straight its really worth it.turbo timers help to kind of preserve it a lot longer. a type of preventitive maintenence in a sense and can drastically help in the long run.

even though its a stock engine, thats quite a bit of power for a car that can barely stop itself as it is.and why jump it up to 250hp before saying" hmm...i should be able to stop it first"

what im saying is, the brakes on the 240 are whimpy as it is. addint like 40 or 50 horsies isnt gonna help matters any. and the suspension is getting old and worn...needs to be upgraded as well. control the power before getting it


----------



## augimatic (Mar 23, 2004)

If you don't have the money for z32 brakes and a 5 lug, like me cause after the swap I'm gonna be broke for while, what I'm doing is getting power slot sloted rotors and better pads. Gotta stop. 

everyone is gonna have their own school of though, mine is just handling before power, power before looks. Car before woman...um well, maybe not.


----------



## futrsilviaman (Nov 12, 2004)

O.K. all you guys who are so intent on suggesting he get a turbo timer, why don't you just stay in your car for thirty more seconds while the engine idles and save about 100 dollars. Turbo timers are just little rice gizmos! Yes, they do have a function, but not 100$'s worth of function. If you wanna START modifying then go with parts that will get you the most power for the least money and relatively no changes in drivability. (i.e. exhaust, downpipe, intake, intercooler, and boost controller) these changes shouldn't really affect the drivabilty and should provide a good horsepower to money ratio. NO PORT MATCHING NECESSARY. :dumbass:


----------



## l88m22vette (Nov 10, 2004)

Do brakes and suspension...if you wanna just go fast, buy a muscle car...the beauty of a Silvia is the handling potential, and its plain stupid to have a fast car that doesn't turn or stop well. My 2 cents.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, he asked about mods to get power. And most of the suggestions thus far have anything to do with power increases. I agree with the GReddy turbo outlet...it frees up the turbo nicely. I would also agree with the Z32 MAF and possibly injectors. This will set the stage for a turbo upgrade of your choice down the road.

Now if you agree that the suspension, bushings, etc. need some work (which they probably do) then I would recommend Energy Suspension (ES) or Whiteline bushings all the way around. When you finish this (and it'll take some time because bushings are a PITA), then I would recommend a coilover setup. You can spend anywhere from $1,000 to $3,000 on this, so the choice can be a hard one to make if you don't know exactly what you're looking for.

If you want more braking power, just upgrade to pads to a Carbotech compound. If you find that this is not enough, then go 5- lug and Z32 brakes all the way around. Hehe...and then buy Carbotechs for that setup. :thumbup:


----------



## drifting luver (Nov 15, 2004)

*sr swap*

ok so im getting a s13 sr20det swap for my 1991 240 and i know that ineed a good rad to ceep the heat down and need a fuel pump a have power stearing the swap is being done buy a shop the swap and pump and front monted intercooler i was quoted $5500 just wondering if thats a good price? and is that all i need 4 now? when its done i hope 2 have 350hp or more good handoling and bracking just 4 drifting and one more thing i got that stupid hicas it sucks been told to put a 1989 rearend in but is that the best i need possy? info would be great thanx.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes most definently do the suspension then worry about more power. Once you are able to fully enjoy the power you have now you may not have the same power goals as you do now may find that just alittle more will do. But the most important part of car is the braking system I would rather have a car with 50hp and wilwood brakes then a car with 250hp and stock wimpy brakes. They will save your life and the life of your car. Not to be a pain but really you should have done the brakes before the swap but not many do.


----------



## arospeed22x (Mar 15, 2005)

240speeddreams said:


> well about a month ago i posted that i had recently bought a 91 240sx with plans to do a sr20 swap. and now im over joyed to say that the swap was a success (ill post pictures soon). I had the front end conversion done as well. now my question to all you 240 gurus is, are there any reasonably cheap mods i can do to the motor to get some extra horsepower out of her? i already put in a walboro fuel pump and a light weight driveshaft and removed all the air conditioning crap. any and all help would be appreaciated. as always thanks for you time


hey man sorry for the NOOB question if you already posted this.. but where did you buy your CONVERSION from.. im looking to do the same..


----------

